
Loopy: a tool for thinking in systems (2017) - 4684499
https://ncase.me/loopy/
======
jshprentz
Loopy is one of several Explorable Explanations tools [1] that let people
interact with models embedded in web pages.

[1]: [https://explorabl.es/tools/](https://explorabl.es/tools/)

------
victor106
From two years ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13939645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13939645)

------
Karrot_Kream
A much deeper version of the tool using more systems dynamics features is
Insight Maker[0]. They're a tool to actually build and simulate real life
models in. The UX is a bit more confusing, but the tool is much richer.

[0]: [https://insightmaker.com/](https://insightmaker.com/)

~~~
jacques_chester
Slightly annoyingly, Insight Maker supports the core idea of stocks and flows
but doesn't really use the stock-and-flow notation.

------
lapnitnelav
Here's the source if you want to tinker with it :
[https://github.com/ncase/loopy](https://github.com/ncase/loopy)

~~~
bshipp
I'm not sure how productive I'll end up being, but it's way more fun to play
with than Visio.

------
ken
I love it! It's like the simulations of iThink [1], with the "analogic"
sketching UI of GRaIL [2].

[1]:
[https://www.iseesystems.com/store/products/ithink.aspx](https://www.iseesystems.com/store/products/ithink.aspx)
[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhVQ1UG6aM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhVQ1UG6aM)

------
LearnProg17
Could we replace animated arrows between different blocks, to something that
is easier to interpret. I had to train my mind to search for negative/positive
sign and current state and then add it and say in my mind "encourages doing
things".

Instead of "demotivation", you could use "motivation". So that, we wont have
to worry about double negatives.

I would prefer to add weights, to the connecting arrows, to give more detail.

~~~
rounce
> I would prefer to add weights, to the connecting arrows, to give more
> detail.

Second this. The other thing is that your diagram layout is defined by the
'weight' you want to apply to a relationship. Sometimes adding a new, less
influential relationship will require moving every other node.

------
babak_ap
LOOPY is made by Nicky Case! Author of interesting work such as: The Evolution
of Trust ([https://ncase.me/trust/](https://ncase.me/trust/)), The Wisdom
and/or Madness of Crowds
([https://ncase.me/crowds/](https://ncase.me/crowds/))

~~~
mlok
OMG thank you so much for this, I played the game of trust and I love it !!
This is the best way today's tech can help people understand logical /
mathematical facts applied to everyday life.

------
headsoup
Great tool, though it would be good if you could set rate flow on the items or
set quantities, because it gets a little crazy just working off 'events' that
perpetuate.

------
kyoob
Man, I've been looking for this forever after having seen it a couple of years
ago. I just have had no idea how to Google it. Animated flowcharts? Finite
automata tool? Anyway, saved to my faves now.

------
subbu
Like in process flow diagrams we need different shapes to represent different
ideas. Circles alone can't be used for it.

------
Iv
I'd love to be able to change the multiplier of arcs through a dynamic
quantity. Here we can just state a fixed value on each arc. In dynamic
systems, these multipliers change.

~~~
harshalizee
you can. Just add more arrows.

------
seren
Nice visualization. Does anyone know something as entertaining to represent
Finite State Machine ?

------
paulorlando
This is great. Thanks for building it!

------
dreamcompiler
I'm a big fan of system dynamics but the gray-on-gray text on the website
makes it so hard to read I didn't stay long enough to investigate.

